# How Do You Like Your Fries?



## ArtMusic

We love our fries. How do you like your hot fries?


----------



## Chris

Any way at all as long as they're called chips.


----------



## Pugg

With mayo for me please


----------



## AnotherSpin

Homemade in two steps - on slow fire and under cover first, than a minute or two on bigger fire to make it crisp. Salted on plate. Olive oil and black pepper on fresh farmer tomato cut aside.


----------



## Guest

Chris said:


> Any way at all as long as they're called chips.


Steady, you don't want to give the yanks an excuse to come and liberate the country!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like *chips* and I don't really care how they are prepared, as long as I'm in the mood to eat them!


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like *chips* and I don't really care how they are prepared, as long as I'm in the mood to eat them!


Ooh twice-fried is best!!!

http://britishfood.about.com/od/adrecipes/r/The-Best-Chips-Recipe.htm


----------



## Albert7

I like my fries toasted and burnt.


----------



## brotagonist

I don't eat them often, but I enjoy them. They should be somewhat crispy, never gooey and never frozen. They must be cut from potatoes. Eating them with ketchup is good, of course, so is with mayonnaise, but I've gotten rather averse to the fat lately, but I also enjoy them very lightly salted and with a dash of malt vinegar. Since I mostly have them with fish, I also have them with lemon juice, since I put that all over the plate. And a good chip is great on it's own :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

One of the best things I ever did healthwise was giving up french fries when I was in my 20's.


----------



## GreenMamba

Gotta have at least a little salt (this is true of most food).


----------



## Art Rock

With mayonaise and prepared in a special electric hot air oven (zero oil).


----------



## Jos

Thick cut, Belgium style, twice fried. Preferably made by my good friend Wim, who is an absolute master at this. 
And in total disagreement with Artrock , I like them fried in "ossewit", which is the opposite of this modern no-fat nonsense........ And that is probably the secret to my friends succes.
To be served with good mayonaise. Hellman's is my favourite, but there are many others in France and Belgium. As long as they are not sweet.

Goes well with my homemade croquettes......


----------



## Ingélou

I don't eat chips now as we don't have a deep-fat pan, but we do have sautéed potato slices which taste much the same, and then I like them with lashings of tomato ketchup, or with hummus - hmm, that wasn't on the list. *Why not*?


----------



## TxllxT

'Fries' in Dutch refers in the first place to a member of the Frisian population in the North of the Netherlands. So at first I wondered how a Fries ever could be 'plain hot'... But for the rest the answer is: No chips without fish.


----------



## isorhythm

Today we learn ArtMusic is American. Interesting.

As a fellow proud American, I like my _fries_ salty and with ketchup.


----------



## ArtMusic

I like mine with salt or with brown sauce sometimes.

Fries, French fries, chips, we are all joined together here by our common love of these deeeelicious things,


----------



## Albert7

In Utah people like to dip fries in fry sauce which is mayo mixed with catsup. Not me.


----------



## Lukecash12

In thick wedges with the potato skins on them and a liberal amount of seasoned salt. Normally when I make them the way I like them best, I also grill a few patties of grass fed beef (fatty ground beef too, I'm not as big on the lean stuff) with bits of fresh black garlic and bleu cheese stuffed inside. 

It's hard to diet when you have a Portuguese brother in law just a few miles away, with his own pastures. I'll never lose any more weight as long as I buy his beef and drink completely unprocessed goat's milk every morning. Talk about first world problems.


----------



## Lukecash12

isorhythm said:


> Today we learn ArtMusic is American. Interesting.
> 
> As a fellow proud American, I like my _fries_ salty and with ketchup.


Amurrica! The salt of the earth:


----------



## ArtMusic

Thick wedges are nice, skin on. Sour cream or sweet chilli are nice too with wedges.


----------



## mtmailey

I rather put cheese on my fries,no salt,mayo not trying that.


----------



## Triplets

With 40 mg of Lipitor as a chaser


----------



## SixFootScowl

hpowders said:


> One of the best things I ever did healthwise was giving up french fries when I was in my 20's.


Yep. I haven't eaten traditional fries in ages, probably 30 years. But I do enjoy something that to me tastes very much like fries and gives me something to sop in ketchup:








This or similar product:


----------



## Balthazar

Sweet potatoes (skin on), oven roasted, with olive oil, salt, pepper, cayenne. 

That's generally as close as I get these days.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I prefer my chips to be thick and chunky in the British style and usually have them with one of the below:

a) Salt, pepper and vinegar
b) Pepper and ketchup
c) Pepper and brown sauce

When buying a curry I sometimes order a portion of chips and I like to dunk them in a mild-ish vegetable side dish or the similar kind of sauce which is (erroneously) supplied with a meat biryani.

The thinner fries from MacDs etc. taste rather bland to me - with the thicker chips at least you know the potato is actually there.


----------



## ArtMusic

I like brown sauce but never had it with pepper, so I must give the pepper combination a try!


----------



## elgar's ghost

ArtMusic said:


> I like brown sauce but never had it with pepper, so I must give the pepper combination a try!


The pepper may be surplus to requirements with brown sauce as that can be peppery enough on its own, but it's force of habit! I avoid adding salt to either ketchup or brown sauce due to the salt content already in both.


----------



## ptr

In what ever way they are served with "Moules frites"! And sometimes with a chilly BBQ sauce, and sometimes with a red wine reduction, always with a splash of sea salt!

/ptr


----------



## Lukecash12

elgars ghost said:


> I prefer my chips to be thick and chunky in the British style and usually have them with one of the below:
> 
> a) Salt, pepper and vinegar
> b) Pepper and ketchup
> c) Pepper and brown sauce
> 
> When buying a curry I sometimes order a portion of chips and I like to dunk them in a mild-ish vegetable side dish or the similar kind of sauce which is (erroneously) supplied with a meat biryani.
> 
> The thinner fries from MacDs etc. taste rather bland to me - with the thicker chips at least you know the potato is actually there.


Dear God in heaven, the amount of salt they heap on those fries at MacDs! May as well chew on a solid block of salt if you want to shoot your blood pressure into the stratosphere.


----------



## hpowders

Chuck the fries. I prefer a nice "Weston" omelette, American style.


----------



## Ilarion

I really despise, loathe, and detest fries - Now, Chips are more my thing...:angel:


----------



## Dim7

WHO (World Health Organization) cares - they are not good for you!!

Nah, kidding. I hate them AND I like them plain hot or with ketchup/salt/mayo. I seem to be the only one for some reason.


----------



## GreenMamba

ArtMusic said:


> I like brown sauce but never had it with pepper, so I must give the pepper combination a try!


Gravy and cheese curds for a proper Quebecois poutine.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Either scrambled or fertilized.

Oh wait...


----------



## Tristan

With ketchup or just salt. A lot of fries I encounter are not salted much and they're perfect for ketchup.


----------



## Guest

I voted "_Other (please tell_)": I like my chips to be solid-cut with just the right ratio of Himalayan rock salt and malt vinegar to accompany my long evenings of listening to *John Cage* CDs. What a great combo: food _and_ music !!!!


----------



## Jos

Since we're three pages into this thread (it is an important subject indeed) it had to be done, the movie-quote....


----------



## Jos

I also like them on display in a British museum, but that wasn't an option.......


----------



## Celloman

I eat both fries and chips *at the same time.*  Usually with ketchup. Thick-cut with the skin intact, please.


----------



## Guest

I often eat potatoes (using all forms of culinary techniques) with the skins left on. You're absolutely right Celloman, to advocate that.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I like to exchange them for something that tastes good.


----------



## Ingélou

TalkingHead said:


> I often eat potatoes (using all forms of culinary techniques) with the skins left on. You're absolutely right Celloman, to advocate that.


Agreed - as well as the extra vitamins and fibre, it saves a lot of work and a lot of wastage.


----------



## omega

I like my fries with salt, accompanied with a t-bone steak.


----------



## Rehydration

Either ketchup, salt, and vinegar, OR just with gravy.


----------



## Cosmos

I love fries! So many ways to eat them:

By themselves, with a little bit of salt
With ketchup,
Sandwiched in a burger or hot dog,
With corned beef on white rice
With ketchup mayo mix [fat and disgusting but so good]
"Waffle Fries" very thick
"Butterfly Fries" Just one potato cut into a long thin spiral and covered in goodies
Pomme frites atop a juicy steak to soak up the flavors

Living in the American Midwest does a toll on your heart rate I'll tell you that


----------



## SarahNorthman

I et my fries with ranch dressing......or a chocolate frosty/shake.


----------



## ArtMusic

SarahNorthman said:


> I et my fries with ranch dressing......or a chocolate frosty/shake.


Sounds very different and maybe deeelicious.


----------



## Albert7

patatas bravas* fried potatoes, spicy aioli at The Copper Onion.










MacDonald's fries are completely s*** seriously. Anyone who thinks that eating Silly Putty is fun must have more creative foodie tastes than I do. (And despite my radical nature I'm rather conservative in my food tastes).

http://www.naturalnews.com/048553_french_fries_McDonalds_tertiary_butylhydroquinone.html#


----------



## SarahNorthman

ArtMusic said:


> Sounds very different and maybe deeelicious.


Try it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## GreenMamba

Albert7 said:


> MacDonald's fries are completely s*** seriously. Anyone who thinks that eating Silly Putty is fun must have more creative foodie tastes than I do. (And despite my radical nature I'm rather conservative in my food tastes).


Meh. They have a chemical in them that is also used in silly putty. Sounds worse than it is. The word "chemical" freaks people out. This is Food Babe level stuff.


----------



## GreenMamba

Delete duplicate


----------



## hpowders

Balthazar said:


> Sweet potatoes (skin on), oven roasted, with olive oil, salt, pepper, cayenne.
> 
> That's generally as close as I get these days.


Yes. That's delicious! Healthy too.

I'll take oven roasted over fried any day.


----------



## Piwikiwi

With mayonnaise of course!


----------



## Clayton

Chips are so versatile;

you can have them with

a pint of bitter

or

a pint of stout

or 

a pint of brown ale

or 

a pint of best bitter

or

a pint of continental beer

whatever your choice. So dynamic. Go crazy.


----------



## ArtMusic

Clayton said:


> ...So dynamic. ....


I think those were the best words to describe fries/chips. *So dynamic.* Pure and simple.


----------



## Dustin

I love mine with white gravy or ranch if gravy isn't available. No ketchup ever for me.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Homemade, hand peel, hand cut. Any recipe. Other ingredients. Beer. Or wine.


----------



## georgedelorean

With fry sauce is optimal, ketchup if not available.


----------



## ldiat

i dont like fries....i like other potato ways...there is a restaurant in pittsburgh, pa that severs sandwichs on italian bread and the place puts cole slaw-FF the meat or such right on the sandwich. famous for their fried jumbo, egg and cheese. plus the other stuff.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Smokin of course


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I ticked 'with mayo', as fries/chips with mayonnaise is joy on a plate. Another good option is to have them with quite a lot of freshly-ground black pepper.


----------



## Totenfeier

Hot, crinkly, crispy, and golden on the outside; soft, steaming, and moist on the inside; relatively heavily salted; ketchup for dipping; served in an oval plastic bowl lined with checkered paper. Yep.


----------

